# Freezing - Ctrl/Alt/Del won't work - Won't Shut Down



## brusseau (Feb 8, 2003)

I have Windows 98SE. It's hanging on shutdown on the blue screen about 80% of the time. It's also freezing occasionally while on internet. CTRL/ALT/DEL only works about 50% of the time.

Thank You!
Rachel Brusseau


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

If you have downloaded and run Hijack This - after you have hit Scan ... the Scan button changes to Savelog. Simply save the log to your desktop then click on it to open it up. Then click on the contents and copy / paste here in this thread if you want help interpreting the results.

Here's the link to HJT.

http://tomcoyote.org/hjt/

You also need an unzip utility :

http://www.winzip.com


----------



## brusseau (Feb 8, 2003)

I have a HP Pavilion w/ Microsoft 98 SE. It used to have 64 mg, but i recently added another 128.

My computer is having increasing problems with:

1) Freezing: Most programs are experiencing freezing problems. There does not appear to be a sepcific triggor to the freezing.

2) Ctrl/Alt/Del deosn't work: When the computer freezes, Ctrl/Alt/Del will sometimes pull up the "end program" choices, but may freeze again when I choose the one I'm doing. Or sometimes it won't do anything when I do Ctrl/Alt/Del.

3) Not shutting down: When I click on Start --> Shutdown it goes through the usual process, but when it get's to the blue windows screen (just before powering down) it freezes.

These problems occured prior to the megabyte upgrade. I've also recently added Comcast cable internet, and MaAfee Firewall. Again, the problems occured before these changes.

Here is the Hijack Information. Please let me know if I need to provide other information. Is there a website where I can go that would help me interpret this information? I also have AIDA 32 if any information from that would be helpful.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 11:08:42 AM, on 1/9/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EASY INTERNET\ENCMONTR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMMKBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TPPALDR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BROADJUMP\CLIENT FOUNDATION\CFD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SUPPORT.COM\BIN\TGCMD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INET DELIVERY\INTDEL_2.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\PHOTOSMART\PHOTO IMAGING\HPI_MONITOR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\BAR\1.BIN\MWSOEMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\N-CASE\MSBB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSFTSN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.yahoo.com/p/hp/us/?http://hp.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com/p/hp/us/?http://hp.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.comcast.net
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.r1.attbi.com
F0 - system.ini: Shell=
O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\BAR\1.BIN\MWSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\SRCHASTT\1.BIN\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: My &Web Search - {07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\BAR\1.BIN\MWSBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPScanPatch] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPScanFix.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USBMMKBD] usbmmkbd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb02.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPP Auto Loader] C:\WINDOWS\TPPALDR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ComcastSUPPORT] C:\Program Files\Support.com\bin\tgkill.exe /cleaneahtioga /start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SAUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Comcast\BBClient\Programs\SAUpdate.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Inet Delivery] C:\Program Files\Inet Delivery\INTDEL_2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CXMon] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\PhotoSmart\Photo Imaging\Hpi_Monitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SAClient] "C:\Program Files\Comcast\BBClient\Programs\RegCon.exe" /admincheck
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\BAR\1.BIN\MWSOEMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\McAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msbb] C:\N-CASE\MSBB.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DGK] C:\WINDOWS\DGK.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Encompass_ENCMONTR] C:\Program Files\Easy Internet\ENCMONTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McVsRte] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsrte.exe /embedding
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HXIUL.EXE] C:\Program Files\Cosmi\HelpExpress\Rachel Brusseau\HXIUL.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "c:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [HXIUL.EXE] C:\Program Files\Cosmi\HelpExpress\Rachel Brusseau\HXIUL.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [MsnMsgr] "c:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O8 - Extra context menu item: Show Original Image - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\appres.dll/227
O8 - Extra context menu item: Show All Original Images - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETZERO\QSACC\appres.dll/228
O8 - Extra context menu item: Coupons - file://C:\Program Files\couponsandoffers\System\Temp\couponsandoffers_script0.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ComcastHSI (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Help (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Support (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .wav: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .qt: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {0C568603-D79D-11D2-87A7-00C04FF158BB} (BrowseFolderPopup Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/MGBrwFld.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,72/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {0713E8D2-850A-101B-AFC0-4210102A8DA7} (Microsoft ProgressBar Control, version 5.0 (SP2)) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/Shared/ComCtl32/6,0,80,22/ComCtl32.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir.cab
O16 - DPF: {4226E9B7-D637-40E8-893A-13298AB41477} (CWDL_DownLoadControl Class) - http://www.callwave.com/include/cab/CWDL_DownLoad.CAB
O16 - DPF: {B160422D-0A48-11D4-BD9B-00A0C9B0AB7B} (Download Class) - http://expressit.broderbund.com/plugin/Download.cab
O16 - DPF: {75565ED2-1560-4F15-B841-20358DE6A0D1} (ImageControl Class) - http://content.ancestry.com/asfiles/files/install/MFImgVwr.cab
O16 - DPF: {861DB4B6-3838-11D2-8E50-002018200E57} (MrSIDI Control) - http://images.myfamily.net/isfiles/downloads/MrSIDI.cab
O16 - DPF: {89D75D39-5531-47BA-9E4F-B346BA9C362C} (CWDL_DownLoadControl Class) - http://www.callwave.com/include/cab/CWDL_DownLoad.CAB
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/bonnie/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,16/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37866.354525463
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://bpkids.webex.com/client/latest/training/ieatgpc.cab
O16 - DPF: {3717DF57-0396-463D-98B7-647C7DC6898A} - http://delivery.inet-traffic.com/intdel.exe
O16 - DPF: {B942A249-D1E7-4C11-98AE-FCB76B08747F} (RealArcadeRdxIE Class) - http://games-dl.real.com/gameconsole/Bundler/CAB/RealArcadeRdxIE.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/101e214463d48760a822/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/bff3af7d050da5/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {F00F4763-7355-4725-82F7-0DA94A256D46} (IMDownloader Class) - http://www2.incredimail.com/contents/setup/downloader/imloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/SmileyCentralInitialSetup1.0.0.6.cab
O16 - DPF: {E7DBFB6C-113A-47CF-B278-F5C6AF4DE1BD} - http://download.abacast.com/download/files/abasetup142f1.cab

Thanks so much!
Rachel


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi,

Regarding lockups - they are often heat related so you might check your fans are operating correctly and that they and the heat sink are not clogged with dust.

Re shutdown - It might help if you go Start > Programs > Win Update and search for any patches for known shutdown problems, together with any critical updates.

Also - hit Report and ask that this thread be merged with your other one.

Good luck.


----------



## Katzy (Nov 9, 2003)

This is a long-standing issue with 98SE. There's a patch available from M$oft's site.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Threads merged by request.

This is the patch by the way:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows98/downloads/contents/wurecommended/s_wufeatured/win98se/


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DGK] C:\WINDOWS\DGK.exe

What is that?

By the way, you have quite a few programs loading at startup, I'd pare them down some.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Actually I hadn't looked, but there is quite a bit there in addition to What AcaCandy noted which is likely contributing to the problem. You need to install, update and run either Spybot or Ad-Aware and have it remove all it targets. Then run HijackThis and check and "fix" any of the following entries that remain. Do so with the browser closed.

O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\BAR\1.BIN\MWSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\SRCHASTT\1.BIN\MWSSRCAS.DLL

O3 - Toolbar: My &Web Search - {07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWEBSEARCH\BAR\1.BIN\MWSBAR.DLL

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\BAR\1.BIN\MWSOEMON.EXE

>>> Program Name: MyWebSearch Email Plugin 
Executable Name: mwsoemon.exe 
Required: NO!! Virus, spyware, or resource hog 
Comments: "My Web Search" malware

ref: http://www.lafn.org/webconnect/mentor/startup/PENINDEX.HTM

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msbb] C:\N-CASE\MSBB.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DGK] C:\WINDOWS\DGK.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HXIUL.EXE] C:\Program Files\Cosmi\HelpExpress\Rachel Brusseau\HXIUL.EXE

>>> Program Name: HXDL.EXE or HXIUL.EXE 
Executable Name: HXDL.EXE HXIUL.EXE 
Required: NO!! Virus, spyware, or resource hog 
Comments: Believed to be spyware - made by a company called Alset. Also known as "HelpExpress". Will install itself if you have previously had Attune by Aveo installed as they're by the same company. Uninstall via Add/Remove programs

O8 - Extra context menu item: Coupons - file://C:\Program Files\couponsandoffers\System\Temp\couponsandoffers_script0.htm

Spybot Instructions and Download
Ad-Aware Home Page and Ad-Aware 6: Reference Guide by Winchester73


----------

